# A/C noise/buzzing?



## MuraDim (Jan 20, 2016)

So as Spring temps rise in the South, I started using the A/C on my 2015 Murano more often. I hear a buzzing noise and feel a vibration(as if the compressor comes on/off) when in D(gear). When I set the A/C on Auto/72F, the buzzing noise/vibration goes away after a while. Does the compressor make that noise because it has to labor hard in the beginning to cool off the cabin? You can also feel the vibration by holding the steering wheel(which is the annoying part).

I read some old posts online that some of the '12-'13 Rogues had the same issue. Is that normal? Do others experience that when their A/C comes on?

Thanks for any info.


----------



## OhmsLaw (Mar 29, 2016)

Measuring the voltage on the compressor clutch "when in D(gear)" may show half the normal 14.4vdc.


----------



## MuraDim (Jan 20, 2016)

Was fine yesterday..kept it at 60F and 72F did not do the same, so not sure.. no vibration/buzzing...will monitor..unless due to not having used the A/C more than 5-6 times so far, maybe it has to do with the ECU adjusting something? Thanks


----------



## OhmsLaw (Mar 29, 2016)

Leave a test light hooked in parallel with the AC clutch winding until the symptom reappears. 

There might be a Technical Service Bulletin out on this problem.


----------

